# Angelfish - Stunted growth???



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm trying to find a reference for stunted angelfish growth.

I've heard that they secrete a hormone that, at high enough concentrations, limits their size to prevent overcrowding...but I can't actually find anything on the topic...and am wondering if frequent water changes makes this moot.

I find this very interesting. Anyone have a reference or *anything*?


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Never heard of that, but it would be nice to hear from other members and their experience with angelfish.............


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

Hrm...it's been mentioned to me a few times...that overcrowding causes their bodies to not grow as fast as their organs.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

i have heard that too, but i have never heard of them secreting a hormone...........


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

Someone on another forum mentioned that this is the way that they detect "overcrowdedness"...it's not visual, of course.


----------

